# webapp-config

## forrestfunk81

Weiß jemand, wo webapp-config die Informationen über die installierten apps speichert?

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe Webanwendungen mit webapp-config installiert, Monate später die Verzeichnisstruktur manuell geändert. Jetzt kann ich den Update Mechanismus von webapp-config nichtmehr nutzen. Ich kann auch die alten Pfade nicht aus webapp-config entfernen.

```
 # webapp-config --li

/var/www/piwik/htdocs/piwik

....

# webapp-config -C  /var/www/piwik/htdocs/piwik

* Fatal error: Cannot clean!

* Fatal error: No package installed in /var/www/piwik/htdocs/piwik

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

Selbst wenn ich die Daten wieder manuell dort hin kopiere, kann ichs nicht mit webapp-config -C entfernen. Irgendwo muss es doch ein config file geben, dass man editieren kann.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich habs gefunden. Falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Unter /var/db/webapps/ findet man Datei- und Verzeichnissstrukturen, welche die unterschiedlichen Webapps, deren Versionen und Installationspfade beinhalten.

----------

